# Best Brake Pads for GTO....



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

I dropped the Hawk pads on my goat and they are the most awsome brakepads I have ever used!! .. stopping feels like a Porsche and no brakefade whatsoever..Stock braking system with only the brakepads !!... I strongly recommend these pads for Goats and every other heavy performance machine.. :willy: arty: 

*read this link for Hawk pads race testing:*
Hawk Pads


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

I still like the EBC pads....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

I cant even imagine the braking power if I loaded the goat up with Steelbraided lines and slotted rotors... Insane late braking then .. gotta load the trunk up with shoptowels and clean underwear...LOL... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

undies do you no good in the trunk!


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> undies do you no good in the trunk!


 :rofl:


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

On the website... What year make and model did you put in there? They don't have anything for an '05 GTO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> On the website... What year make and model did you put in there? They don't have anything for an '05 GTO.



they do you just need to Xreffrence the pad and the GTO stock caliper.. to find the right code for the brakepads... but they have the ceramic and the HPS ones for the 05.. :willy: arty:

PS: only Hawk dealers and people that know how to do it .. can find um for ya... I couldnt find um myself so I had a race shop in Hawaii order them and bring um in for me...your best bet is to go to the Hawk website .. punch in dealer location and find the dealer nearest you ..


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you have the part number by chance?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

not to be mean but...you sure wont need em!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> not to be mean but...you sure wont need em!


It was more for Shakz... and I wouldn't need them even if I kept my car (it's an 04...)


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

oh, oh yeah, ummm *looks for nearest exit*


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Vedli said:


> I dropped the Hawk pads on my goat and they are the most awsome brakepads I have ever used!! .. stopping feels like a Porsche and no brakefade whatsoever..Stock braking system with only the brakepads !!... I strongly recommend these pads for Goats and every other heavy performance machine.. :willy: arty:
> 
> *read this link for Hawk pads race testing:*
> Hawk Pads



Did you go with the HPS or the ceramic?


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I still like the EBC pads....


What pads are these Mike? Are they a direct fit? LMK...........


JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

EBC Green Stuff pads are AWESOME for the street. They are a direct fit.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

big_mike said:


> EBC Green Stuff pads are AWESOME for the street. They are a direct fit.


Got a link?..........


JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

tire rack sells them and so does this place. http://www.activebrakesdirect.com/


Cant seem to find their website though.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

big_mike said:


> tire rack sells them and so does this place. http://www.activebrakesdirect.com/
> 
> 
> Cant seem to find their website though.


Thanks Mike........next-day order placed for the "Greenies". You 'da man 'bro!! :cheers 

Thanks,

JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

hehe, im helpful.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Did you go with the HPS or the ceramic?


HPS... the break in process was real wierd tho.. but it works !! :willy: arty:

and sorry no part # .. I had them put on when they got to the shop.. and I dont really save the boxes LMFAO.... :willy: arty:

next time I swing by the shop ill ask for the part#


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Vedli said:


> HPS... the break in process was real wierd tho.. but it works !! :willy: arty:
> 
> and sorry no part # .. I had them put on when they got to the shop.. and I dont really save the boxes LMFAO.... :willy: arty:
> 
> next time I swing by the shop ill ask for the part#



That's what I'll probably go with, unless you have a problem with dusting, then I'll probably try the ceramic and slotted rotors.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Go with the PowerSlot rotors!! At least you know slotted is better than cross drilled.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Go with the PowerSlot rotors!! At least you know slotted is better than cross drilled.


Yeah, the only reason I ever went with drilled KVR rotors was because I used their KVR pads, which hate the rain. It seems to have solved that problem because I never had trouble with water.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

just so you, and everyone else knows, cross drilling is only used as a weight savings mod and actually crack under stress. Slotted is the way to go.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

i was looking front brake pads for my 04 GTO A4. im considering between EBC or Hawk. I found some on ebay and was wondering if these would fit my car? Here is a link for the EBC. EBC BRAKE PAD SET pontiac GTO part CAR auto NEW 2004 : eBay Motors (item 250620650322 end time May-23-10 08:40:44 PDT)

If anyone can please give me the model number for the ebc or hawk pads to make sure i am buying the right ones for my car. thank you


----------



## cmikeq (May 16, 2006)

If you look at pfyc.com, you can find the Hawk HPS pads there. I have the Stoptech Sportstop slotted rotors, front and rear, with the HPS pads. Insane stopping power, even in the wet. The only limitation is the tire now...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I run this in the RX7, NSX, GTO and my brother's RX8:










After accelerating very hard, the brakes work so well that my eyeballs are now in their correct position - towards the front instead of the sides like a pigeon...


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

cmikeq said:


> If you look at pfyc.com, you can find the Hawk HPS pads there. I have the Stoptech Sportstop slotted rotors, front and rear, with the HPS pads. Insane stopping power, even in the wet. The only limitation is the tire now...


Nice. I just want something will be better than my stock brakes. Will these brake pads slide right in with my stock rotors and calipers with no problem??


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

batmans said:


> I run this in the RX7, NSX, GTO and my brother's RX8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! lol. Same question goes to you batmans. Is installation easy with these brakes? Meaning just simply sliding them in?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> Nice! lol. Same question goes to you batmans. Is installation easy with these brakes? Meaning just simply sliding them in?



I never do anything safety related to the car.

My friend did his own brake job on his MR2, had an accident and was sued by the passenger and the people that he hit.

Since he wasn't a qualified ASE certified mechanic he took 5 years to pay restitution and legal fees. His GF left him after a year. Oh, and that's not including his medical fees for the wonderful surgeries for titanium parts and the lifetime of grief that he has.

The EBC red stuff do slide right in.

Also, upgrade ur brake lines to Stainless Steel ones. Totally worth it.

I also installed x-drilled and slotted rotors.

After doing all this I had to make sure that everyone was seat belted and all lose objects were secured or people may briefly appear to be flying like some super hero through the wind shield.

What's nice about the pads compared to the Hawk racing ones is that these don't chew up ur rotors that bad. The brake dust is less too.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

iwant2buyaGTO said:


> i was looking front brake pads for my 04 GTO A4. im considering between EBC or Hawk. I found some on ebay and was wondering if these would fit my car? Here is a link for the EBC. EBC BRAKE PAD SET pontiac GTO part CAR auto NEW 2004 : eBay Motors (item 250620650322 end time May-23-10 08:40:44 PDT)
> 
> If anyone can please give me the model number for the ebc or hawk pads to make sure i am buying the right ones for my car. thank you


The ultimax are for easy peezy drivers.

Get this: 2004 gto ebc red stuff items, buy and sell Parts Accessories on eBay Motors


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

batmans said:


> The ultimax are for easy peezy drivers.
> 
> Get this: 2004 gto ebc red stuff items, buy and sell Parts Accessories on eBay Motors


Hmmm do they come in black?


----------

